# August 3rd New England Haunter's Gathering XIII



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The New England Haunter's Gathering 13 will be held on August 3, 2013, at the Radisson Hotel in Manchester, NH!

** THE HOTEL NEEDS A HEAD COUNT!! ** Please RSVP if you are planning to attend the Gathering and/or the Dinner/Costume Ball. ( [email protected] )

** *Presentations by: Mike "Tattoo" Krausert, Victor Bariteau, Dick Terhune, Warren Maxwell, Steve Gibson, David Lindblom and Chris Kullstroem*

For full presentation/demonstration descriptions go to: ( http://www.hauntclub.net/hcs/?q=node/48 )

** Our block of rooms is gone, but there still may be rooms available at The Radisson Hotel Manchester, NH if you wanna hang with us. For more details, click here: Hotel Information

* *Friday Night Beast Feast!* - Our haunted potluck... and yes, there will be drinking!

* *Dinner/Costume Ball* - Dinner, dancing and in costume even. A great end to a great day

* *Silent Auction*: For Team Halloween! - Get a Halloween treasure while donating to a worthy cause

** *SUNDAY, Haunted Overload!* - Get a walkthrough of one of the most creative haunts in New England!

** We have PayPal! Save time and pay for the Gathering and the Dinner/Costume Ball by using our PayPal option. You can even use PayPal for the Silent Auction!!

** For more details of the New England Haunter's Gathering part 13 and full presentation descriptions, go to: Gathering 2013 ( http://www.hauntclub.net/hcs/?q=node/48 ) **


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

What a great weekend! It was great seeing everybody!

Now it's full steam ahead! Let's get our build on!!


----------

